# FL need more reliable players.



## okuth0r (Apr 7, 2003)

recently started game has seen half of its origional starting players withdraw.  we play at my house in largo, mondays after work.  time and length i normally leve to the group.  Forgotten realms game, everyone only second level.  currently have 3 players, need 4 to continue, max 6.  please emal okuth0r@yahoo.com (zero by the r) or aim/yahoo messenger (same id, okuth0r ) or icq 27191968.
we are mature adults, about half are experienced with 3rd edition.  DEPENDABLE players only.  thank you.


----------

